# Advice for a computer professional seeking to move to Hong Kong.



## Cyberguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi

I am a Computer networking and System administration student living in Sydney, Australia.

I am good at Cisco, Windows Server, Network Security and Linux/Unix.

I aim to get the CCIE, MCSE and RHCE certifications.

I am a citizen of Australia and New Zealand.

I want to move to an East Asian city and I like Hong Kong the most.

Do you know what IT skills are in most demand in Hong Kong and can help me to get a job in Hong Kong ?


----------

